# Moving Forward, Havanese Future



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

```

```
I think it is time to start a new thread about moving forward from the break off of the HCA,the HSDAA.Lots of people would like to help if we knew what to do or what could be done to help preserve our breed.......the havanese.No argument here,please...just positive/forward thinking.
Thank you!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie, I agree 1000%. I said the same thing on the other thread. We really need to stop arguing the point and do something proactive about it. We need guidance from the breeders/showers. As companion dog people, do we even have a voice with the AKC or HCA. Where do we start?????


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I would like to know how we can help. HSDAA has moved on and so should we.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes,
Now we just need some breeders/show people to give us some direction...
maybe this should be posted at the tail end of the other thread........:ear:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would like to know if there is a way we could deter the HS people from stealing away the name(havana silk) and heritage(true Cuban)from the havanese.Or if perhaps this isn't a big deal to show breeders?It seems to bother us "pet homes" alot.The other issue is the "trashing" of the havanese breed on their website.Can anything be done?Should we be concerned?Let it go?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree also, there has to be something we can do. It really made me sad the HEART will be no longer, I hope someone forms another foundation geared towards the health testing of our Havs.

Melissa is there anyway this thread can be sent out to get the attention of all the HAVANESE breeders on this forum? Maybe they can give us a better idea of were our support is needed the most.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think what has gotten me most annoyed thru this whole thing is the fact that they say they have a different breed, but then say it is just a "typey" thing. Then, if it is a different breed, why take that name, which every piece of literature says is the original name of the Havanese? Also, I haven't seen any other dog sites where one breed talks negatively about another. 

I think the HCA needs an overhaul and some new thinking. Maybe we can help them with our ideas, especially as pet owners.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie,
The HCA and most members & non-members are doing just that, making sure that the breed, club and Havanese owners won't be harmed anymore, now or in the future. 

Like many of you, what the HSD has put on their web site and said publically and privately in emails, is insulting at best. I personally take offense to several comments as I ONLY breed to IMPROVE. So much of what has been claimed by the HSDAA is not factual. 

If "they" want to start their own breed, so be it, but don't make claims that the very breed they are coming from is less, worse, or not purebred. 

So, now what? 
1. Love your HAVANESE
2. Spread the word that the Havanese breed is the ONLY breed from Cuba and that it is one of the healthiest breeds around. 
3. Attend the HCA National and show your support for the breed. 
4. Donate items for the HCA National Specialty Auction 
5. Join the HCA. 
6. Allow the HCA Board of Director's to deal with AKC. 
7. Educate your friends that are thinking of buying a Havanese. Let them know that most exhibitor's of Havanese are good breeder's trying to improve the breed and NOT breeding to create dogs with CD! 

Most of all though, enjoy this awesome breed!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Kathy--You make it sound so simple. We can do that.

I have tried to do a search on the splits or changes that have occured in other breeds, but have found very little info. Does anybody have some of that information. I think if we understand what has happened in the past, we can gain more understanding of how to move forward.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Can pet owners join the HCA? I thought even breeders were having a tough time joining. Maybe that has changed with the split?

I guess we should join our local Capital Havanese Club first, huh?? 

Susan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Can pet owners join the HCA? I thought even breeders were having a tough time joining. Maybe that has changed with the split?
> 
> I guess we should join our local Capital Havanese Club first, huh??
> 
> Susan


Susan,
YES on both counts. The HCA is not a club of just breeders and the CHCNC (Capital Havanese Club of N. California) encourages and WANTS pet owners. PLEASE FILL OUT AN APPLICATION TO JOIN TODAY AT:

www.capitalhavaneseclub.com


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Kathy~
Do you know if the HCA is going to be easier to join now? I just heard many many stories of people not being accepted (over the past couple of years)......I hope they make the "requirements" better so more people can join!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Kathy--You make it sound so simple. We can do that.
> 
> I have tried to do a search on the splits or changes that have occured in other breeds, but have found very little info. Does anybody have some of that information. I think if we understand what has happened in the past, we can gain more understanding of how to move forward.


Here are some breed that have broken off from the original dogs, and still don't have any AKC recognition.

American Bulldog. Original dog - Bulldog, 
American Pit Bull, Original dog - Stafforshire terriers -
Shiloh Shepherd - German Shepherd - larger version
White Shepherd - German Shepherd.

The White Shepherd thing has been going on for decades.

I think the HSD have a long road ahead of them.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks, Debbie, that is what I am looking for. Have any breeds done it recently successfully? I am just wondering what it takes to do so. Somehow in my mind it would take some cooperation from the original breed to make it happen. Am I wrong?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

First of all, Cheryl and Michele, I just LOVE your new avatars!! What gorgeous pups you have!!! :biggrin1: 

Great thread and a good idea to focus on action and not on arguing. :deadhorse: I have learned an awful lot in the original thread, but it's time for positive thinking now. 

Debbie, Helen and you other Cdn. Hav owners, I wonder how this will affect our Havs... if at all ! Will the breeders we know and love have to fight for their healthy Havs, in spite of not being 'silk dogs'? Hope not! 

Has any Cdn. owner/breeder here found out what the CKC says about all this? Have they said anything at all?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Thanks, Debbie, that is what I am looking for. Have any breeds done it recently successfully? I am just wondering what it takes to do so. Somehow in my mind it would take some cooperation from the original breed to make it happen. Am I wrong?


The Jack Russell Terrier has split into the Jacks and the Parson Russell Terriers. This was a little different because the Jack Russell was not a AKC breed. But the Parson Russell Terriers is now AKC breed.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I just went to the link tha Cathy posted, but it's not that easy to join CHCNA. I went to the application link and it states that a person applying for membership has to have attended two functions/meenings in the past year prior to submitting an application and to list the dates of the functions/meetings.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes Marj, Cheryl & Michele, LOVE the avatar pics. Now it makes me want to change mine! :focus: Sorry!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

It seems like on the "big list" there were mentions of different breeds that had recently been split but of course I don't remember what any of them were :frusty: 

I'm also glad this positive post got started. We're not going to be able to change anyone's mind about starting a "new breed" so we might as well start working together in a positive way. As a pet owner, living in the middle of nowhere, I too have heard only difficult things about joining the HCA in the past. Of course there needs to be some restrictions, but an elite membership doesn't really do much good for the breed either IMHO. Hopefully with all the changes, there will be some middle ground found now on this issue.

I too love the new avatars and pictures! It's been difficult to keep up with the forum lately, but I've really been enjoying all the pictures of the new puppies, our happy dogs and the wonderful playdates. 

Beverlyeace:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, I am not sure if this will affect our havanese here in Canada or not. But Marj, I am determined to support our havanese breeders now by joining Havanese Fanciers of Canada. I am not so sure about the overall consensus, but then again we are under the FCI standard right now - thanks to Debbie I know that now.  I am hoping more and more breeders dedicated to this breed speak up here to let us know how we can become more actively involved to help and support them. :cheer2: Go Havanese!!! :cheer2:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks all for your kind comments about my new avatar. The other one was so old and I needed one with happier looking puppies on it. 

Don't you all feel a lot better talking on this thread than the other one? Isn't it better to have positive feelings and a better outlook. Well, keep it up because our Havanese deserve it. :rockon: I just hope we can get the breeders on the forum involved in giving us the best way to go about it. I belong to the Greater NY Hav Club and now I will join HCA and possibly Delaware Valley. I would like to get more involved...maybe by contacting our local clubs, we can offer our help. Building the memberships would probably be a good start.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathy,
Being located where I am I'm limited as to what I can do,but spreading the word about the health testing,the Cuban dog and loving my own guy......I'm pretty good at!You made me smile:biggrin1: I will look into joining the HCA.eace:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> I am determined to support our havanese breeders now by joining Havanese Fanciers of Canada.


I am an "Associate Member" of the HFC, You may have a special "In" since the applications go to Paula. LOL just kidding.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

LOL   sounds great!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

juliav said:


> I just went to the link tha Cathy posted, but it's not that easy to join CHCNA. I went to the application link and it states that a person applying for membership has to have attended two functions/meenings in the past year prior to submitting an application and to list the dates of the functions/meetings.


Julia,
Actually it is very easy. The reason for that was to be sure we had people that really were supporting the club and the breed. It is easy to fill out paperwork and then do nothing but say one is a member of an organization. This way we get to know you, you get to know us and we all have fun together.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Kathy~
> Do you know if the HCA is going to be easier to join now? I just heard many many stories of people not being accepted (over the past couple of years)......I hope they make the "requirements" better so more people can join!


Katie,
In the last year many new members have been accepted. More then ever in the past. The rules will remain the same, at least for the time being, but personal feelings or opinions are being kept out of the process now. Something that was not done before. There most likely was good reason a person was denied if it happened within the last year. For example, possibly a breeder who is showing and breeding, but not doing any health testing nor joining a local club. There are breeders in this world that want to use a club to sell their puppies. That isn't what dog clubs are about.

I encourage anyone that is interested to join. Support the breed you love so much by giving to Havanese Rescue Inc, or donate money to HCA rescue. Join local clubs and be on a committee organizing fun days with Havanese, help educate the buying public about our breed. Not everyone is meant to own a Havanese after all, but most are. <grin> Encourage people to buy their Havanese from reputable breeders. Have your Havanese eye's checked annually.


----------



## chrismom (Jun 22, 2007)

Another good thing that has come of this split is getting to know this forum better. I joined a long time ago but never really checked it out for quite a while until all of this. I have to say, this seems like a great bunch of people and the breed is lucky to have such wonderful, involved pet owners- that is great.

Side note- I originally joined under a different name, but no matter what i tried I couldn't remember my pass word when I finally decided to post, so that would be why it appears I am totally new- sorry! 

Also, I have always heard of lots of very good people that could not get accepted to the HCA, that never did anything wrong, - which is a weird way for a club to work- but now I think there are a lot of people that are going to apply, including me, so that is cool!!! I am a member of a local Havanese club and we are very involved, but not the parent club. Hopefully will be though.

Anyway, this is a very positive forum, keep it up:whoo:


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

*You guys are just awesome!*

So I've been away from the forum a bit (real life keeping me busy!) but came back to see this wonderful thread started with so much positive energy here. You guys are just as wonderful as our breed is...grin.

Kathy has posted great advice about how to help support the Havanese breed and the HCA. I'll add a couple of other ideas:

- Even if you're not yet a member of HCA, you might want to consider purchasing a subscription to the offical quarterly breed magazine, The Hotline. It really has evolved into a nice publication and guess who creates the amazing covers? Yes, your host for this forum, Melissa. Every issue has just the most wonderful covers and it will be a nice reference for pet owners as well as breeders.

- Help us by donating to our largest fundraiser of the year....our annual auction which is held at our national specialty each year. Items donated can be small or large, can be dog related or just something that is appealing to people, can be a service or a product, etc. If it is not in your own personal budget to be able to donate an item, then think about helping to solicit various vendors asking for donations. Years ago, this was my very first volunteer job within the HCA and I got to know several other members and had a great time working with the team who were collecting auction donations. We need items not only for the live auction, but also for the silent auction and raffle. You can see some of the items that have already been donated here http://www.havanese.org/2007 HCA National Specialty/07Auction.htm , but this year's goal is to have 100 items.

To volunteer, contact Kelly Chafee who is this year's HCA Specialty Auction chair at [email protected]

If you would like to donate an item, send it to:
Leslie Olsen
4624 West Oberlin Place
Denver CO 80236-3201

- Finally, attending the specialty itself is a lot of fun and a great way to learn more about the breed. You'll see more Havanese gathered in one place than you can imagine <g>. More info is online at http://www.havanese.org/2007 HCA National Specialty/07index.htm but it is being held in Denver this year from Aug 14-19. The auction will happen on Friday night, 8/17. The main conformation show is 8/17 and 8/18, with all sorts of other events leading up to it. We will have obedience, rally, lots of seminars, health testing for your Havanese, etc.

Cherie


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Julie, I agree 1000%. I said the same thing on the other thread. We really need to stop arguing the point and do something proactive about it. We need guidance from the breeders/showers. As companion dog people, do we even have a voice with the AKC or HCA. Where do we start?????


Start by hugging your HAVANESE and enjoy and return the love they so want to give you. 
Many see this as a bad thing where I see it as a positive. 
The HCA can now have people from all different lines of Havanese on their committees and board. Diversity is a wonderful thing and has been needed for a long time.
Someone mentioned getting something like HEART going again. That might be a good idea and what we learned from the past was to have the information go to the HCA instead of a couple of people so that all are on the same page so that's a positive also.
We need to let the board regroup without demanding anything from them right now. They're under tremendous pressure to make sure they get this right and do what's fair for everyone and I have great confidence in them. 
The HCA will come out stronger and more people friendly.
You own a Havanese where the health testing numbers we do on our dogs goes through the roof. In _*actual numbers, not percentages,*_ we're one of the top health tested breeds which says volumes about the breeders in our Hav community. We don't sweep health issues under the rug, we run the tests and most of us do our homework. Let's face it, in any breed there are going to be those who don't care about the dogs and throw 2 together to make money and repeatedly breed their bitches. Nobody is ever going to stop that and it's a very sad fact of life.
What can a pet owner do? Talk to people you know who are going to buy a puppy until you're blue in the face about buying from reputable breeders that health test their dogs. Talk to people who have bought puppies from people and see if they're happy. If they are, the breeder is doing something right. If they aren't, the breeder isn't doing their part.
I shouldn't post this on the board but I'm going to anyhow and if I were you, I'd look in the past and not the future since I am posting it where all can see. Read what the breeders have to say about their dogs. Do they talk about the cute things they do? Do they even know their dogs? Not the conformation of their dogs, but the darling little things that their havs do through the day. 
Donate your time and money to Havanese Rescue. Right now HRI is very active in rescue. With all the changes in HCA, MAYBE, just MAYBE HRI and the HCA can mend fences and come together. That might be a pipedream, but it's a nice one and we'll see if it's possible.
Speak up! I've seen that some of you don't like the HCA website. Write to the board members and let them know that. If you don't know how to contact one of them, email me at [email protected] and I'll send you the information.
Remember that you have every right to interview a breeder you're thinking of buying from. It's not a one way street. Granted, most of you have had your background checked, had to answer a ton of questions to get your dog, but you also have the same rights to question a breeder so use that power. If they blow you off, you just learned a lot about them. 
Above all else, just love your dog(s) and spend time with them. This will all work out and we'll all benefit from it, both pet owners and breeders. 
And remember that a breeder is also a pet owner, or at least we'd hope they are. They're held to a much higher standard and should be because they hold the future of this breed we love so much in their hands.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Jan!

Thanks for all of the information you provided, you are so right about the diversity of Havs being something we should celebrate, it is what drew many of us to the breed! I was looking at the HCA website, and some of these suggestions may seem trivial, but is there any way that they can list the "Breeder Referrals" right on the website instead of having to email an HCA member to get them? It may make it easier for people interested in a puppy and are looking for breeders online to go right to the pages of responsible breeders to avoid the pitfall of "puppy mills" that advertise on the internet as well. Maybe they could have links to the websites of approved HCA breeders so that potential pet owners can have a better idea of who is a breeder in good standing in the eyes of the HCA. Also, I think everyone enjoys the photo section on the HCA website, maybe they could increase that section to include many more photos of owners with their dogs, performing in agility etc. to show how diverse in color and ability these dogs are. 

SOrry if these sound like dumb ideas, they were just things that I might like if I was a first-time Hav owner all over again.
:biggrin1: 

~Kristin


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think the fact that the history of the Havanese is trying to taken away and given to the HSD is bothersome. What will the Havanese be left with? Bastardized mutt of Cuban lineage and god knows what else? LOL.....

Has anyone considered a petition to the AKC? To atleast preserve Hav history and the sub-names? Maybe the HSD should have a *distinct* name that isn't already associated with the known breed. It causes too much confusion.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:yo:Cherie and Jan,:yo:
Thank you for the information.I have another question about the HCA.Do they have a system in place for membership that screens out backyard breeders and puppy mill people?I would hate to see people like that take advantage of saying they are members to help them with their puppies sales.I hadn't joined before,because I also was someone who thought it was just for breeders/show people.Do they have a way that could let a pet home be a member?I'm thinking they could have an influx of people wanting membership and if we were flagged as pet owners etc.it might be easier?Just curious what your thoughts were.
Thanks.:usa2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kara,
That concerns me too.....but I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> :yo:Cherie and Jan,:yo:
> Thank you for the information.I have another question about the HCA.Do they have a system in place for membership that screens out backyard breeders and puppy mill people?I would hate to see people like that take advantage of saying they are members to help them with their puppies sales.I hadn't joined before,because I also was someone who thought it was just for breeders/show people.Do they have a way that could let a pet home be a member?I'm thinking they could have an influx of people wanting membership and if we were flagged as pet owners etc.it might be easier?Just curious what your thoughts were.
> Thanks.:usa2:


I don't know what they're system will turn out to be, but I'm guessing it will be a good one. I think this board is committed to being even better than ever.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I think it is so exciting to see how committed and energized everyone is, thanks to all of the HCA members who are volunteering countless hours to the Havanese breed!

~Kristin


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

As a very new comer to the Havanese world, I do not know if I have a preference as to difference in the what the HSD want and the Havanese I have seen, I love the dog I have. I was at the BR Specialty when this announcement was made. My understanding was the registrar and others going to the HSD were some of the people instrumental in AKC accepting the Havanese. With the knowledge of these people on how the system works they should be able to accomplish their goal.

I do feel, the HCA has got to change their web site to be more positive and less negative. As I said in another thread, if I have seen both websites I would have bought a HSD. And if I had seen the HCA site before buying I would not have considered a Havanese, too much on the problems and not enough on what is so wonderful in this breed.

As for name the Corgis , Poodles, Shepherds, Retrievers, Labs, Cockers, etc. all kept their defining name and went on to be successful breeds. I would bet all of these splits created hard feelings for the parent club members, but they all ended up as individual breeds. In fact, I heard the Akita is fighting a change now for the Japanese style vs. American.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

tejanoHavs said:


> - Even if you're not yet a member of HCA, you might want to consider purchasing a subscription to the offical quarterly breed magazine, The Hotline. It really has evolved into a nice publication and guess who creates the amazing covers? Yes, your host for this forum, Melissa. Every issue has just the most wonderful covers and it will be a nice reference for pet owners as well as breeders.Cherie


:frusty: Thanks Cherie. Wow, how did I miss that one since I'm on the Hotline staff. Sorry, I've got too much on my mind lately. :brick: 
Cherie is right, Melissa does the cover shots and oh my gosh is she one heck of a great photographer.
I do the dog training column and gather the articles so if you have any good ideas of what you'd like to see, send them to me. I think we pretty much are set for the fall issue but we're still open to ideas that are important to you.
I'm trying to figure out what to write about for the Fall issue. What do you think of teaching your dogs to do tricks for the little goblins that come to your house at Halloween or is there something else you'd like to learn?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The Hotline is a terrific read. They really do a great job with it and Melissa's photos are always beautiful.


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

Julie said:


> :yo:Cherie and Jan,:yo:
> Thank you for the information.I have another question about the HCA.Do they have a system in place for membership that screens out backyard breeders and puppy mill people?:usa2:


Hi Julie,

HCA does have a strict screening process in place right now. That may change a bit in the future, but hopefully not to the point where a puppy miller or BYB would slip through. Basically now they look to see how you are already upholding the objects of the club. Those objects are listed in our constitution, but generally fall under "preserving and protecting" the breed. OK, so how do you know who is and who isn't doing that? Well, one way is by looking at their actions. Are they supportive of their local club with their membership and participation? Are they looking out for the best interests of their own Havanese by health testing as appropriate? Keep in mind that the HCA would look for more health testing from a potential breeder or stud dog owner than they would perhaps from a pet owner. The names of prospective members are published in our quarterly breed magazine and current members have the opportunity to write to the board and membership committee letting them know of any concerns (also they receive letters of praise for some folks!). Each applicant must have 2 sponsors who are current HCA members in good standing and as sponsors we must vouch that we personally know you and if you are breeding that we feel you are reputable. They ask us questions like when we have seen your Havs last, if we have ever visited your home to see the dogs in that environment, etc. And, if there are ever any complaints or negative comments during that process, the HCA membership committee will have one of their committee chairs contact the applicant to get more details about the situation in question.

So, it is a pretty thorough process right now. Eventually, I would love to see us add a category of membership for Associate members where basically anyone would be welcome without such a strict screening process. Associate members might not be able to do things like vote, be included in the breeder referral listing, etc. but they would basically have a trial type membership period. Then at the end of that period they could apply to be moved into a full membership perhaps. But all of that is just my own personal idea and it would require a change in our bylaws to add that associate membership.

I do think the HCA will be more welcoming in terms of trying to bring in lots of new faces...not just from breeders or those who show, but also from those who do performance sports, who have therapy dogs and who have well loved pets :biggrin1:


----------



## tejanoHavs (Aug 5, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> My understanding was the registrar and others going to the HSD were some of the people instrumental in AKC accepting the Havanese. With the knowledge of these people on how the system works they should be able to accomplish their goal.
> 
> I do feel, the HCA has got to change their web site to be more positive and less negative. As I said in another thread, if I have seen both websites I would have bought a HSD. And if I had seen the HCA site before buying I would not have considered a Havanese, too much on the problems and not enough on what is so wonderful in this breed.


I still give them way less than a 50% chance of being successful. If you read the basic requirements to enter AKC's Foundation Stock Service on the AKC website, it specifically says :
The FSS® is not open to "rare" breeds that are a variation of an AKC-registrable breed or the result of a combination of two AKC-recognized breeds. This includes and is not limited to differences such as size (over and under), coat type, coat colors, and coat colors and/or types that are disqualifications from Conformation Events by AKC breed standards.
​The FSS is the first step to gaining recognition for a new breed within AKC, so I don't see them getting that far. The other stumbling block is that their bylaws and consitution are not anything like the standard boilerplate version that AKC requires of all parent clubs these days (unless your club is incorporated in a state where legal statute conflicts with those boilerplate bylaws).

But, to make this about HCA instead eace: I totally agree that the HCA website needs to be totally revamped. It currently is a huge discouragement I think to those who are looking into our breed. You can speak about our breed being proactive in health testing without having to scare the daylights out of folks


----------



## juniormint (Jun 19, 2007)

i wish I would have paid more attention to the website as it is.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kristin, I thought your idea's were excellent. It would be so much more convenient to have a list of recommended breeders actually listed on the site without having to go through the email process. I understand the list changes, and I believe I heard you had to pay to be on it. At least that way you could have a few idea's if there are some breeders in your area and look at websites that any breeders may have.
Also everyone loves looking at pictures. They would be a wonderful advertisment for all the fantastic things that we love to do with our dogs.
I also agree on the health issues. Rather than making it sound like breeders are fully aware of possible health problems and doing all they can to prevent them, it just sounds plain scary.

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought it might help to post the link to the Havanese Fanciers of Canada (membership info):

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/Membership Information.htm

I love this thread! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan or Cherie,
Is there any way we could buy a t-shirt or sweatshirt with the Nationals artwork on it?If we are not able to go?I'd love to support the HCA with a purchase,if that is possible/perhaps others on here as well.eace: Thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, I'm not Jan or Cherie, but I am one of the Assistant Show Chairs for the National Specialty this year. There has been some discussion on products being available for those that don't attend, but it doesn't look very likely for a couple of reasons (the work involved, as well as limiting products for those who do attend). Instead, do you know someone who is going that could pick one up for you? That may be your best option.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Julie, I'm not Jan or Cherie, but I am one of the Assistant Show Chairs for the National Specialty this year. There has been some discussion on products being available for those that don't attend, but it doesn't look very likely for a couple of reasons (the work involved, as well as limiting products for those who do attend). Instead, do you know someone who is going that could pick one up for you? That may be your best option.


Last year there were quite a few unsold products and they were selling shirts for something like a dollar at the end of the show so they wouldn't get stuck with the overstock. Do you know how the numbers of things ordered this year compares to last year?
Laura (the show chair) said that they might try to make things available Saturday on the HCA website, but she has to look into being able to do that and needs to see if and how many things they have left after those at the show have had a chance to buy them. 
There's an area that they're having a problem with and that's getting people to buy tickets for the dinner. When a contract is signed with a hotel, they agree to bring in X amount of dollars in food and bar sales as that's where the hotel makes the bulk of their money. If they don't meet that amount, I believe the HCA becomes responsible for the amount of money the hotel lost. A way to help might be to pay for a dinner even if you aren't going. I'm not sure if that would work, but asked Laura and hope she's checking on it. 
We can't go because Bandit is due to have puppies the week before the National, but if possible, I can order and pay for a dinner to help. This is one National that really deserves our help and support.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Do you know how the numbers of things ordered this year compares to last year?


Jan, Nancy Gardner would be the one to ask, assuming she has info from last year. Here is a link on how to contact her: 2007 HCA Havanese National Specialty Committees


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Jan or Cherie,
> Is there any way we could buy a t-shirt or sweatshirt with the Nationals artwork on it?If we are not able to go?I'd love to support the HCA with a purchase,if that is possible/perhaps others on here as well.eace: Thanks


I just had a thought. I don't have a clue if we could do this or not, but I wonder if I could email people the logo after the National if they do run out of products to sell if proceeds went to the HCA? I could flip it so that you could print it on special paper and then iron it on a shirt you like. Don't take that as gospel, I have to ask Laura about it and won't do it without her permission.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jan, Nancy Gardner would be the one to ask, assuming she has info from last year. Here is a link on how to contact her: 2007 HCA Havanese National Specialty Committees


Thanks Kimberly. She and I have stayed in close contact since I made the logo. I love what they're doing with it!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, just in case anyone was wondering...

The Board of Directors just made a decision this week that all the proceeds from the raffle & auction will go to the Havanese Club of America. (In the past, some or all went to H.E.A.R.T., but this year it will all go to the HCA.)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, I think that is great, especially if there will no longer be a H.E.A.R.T.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kimberly,

I am not able to go and sure am dissappointed - I grew up in the Denver area and know it well and wanted to see what all goes on and see all the Havanese! My department I work for is moving that week 2 miles away off campus - I work at Saint Mary's College of CA. 

Anyway, I heard there are 3 quilts being raffled off - can all of us not going purchase tickets for them or do you have to be there to win? Also if I wanted to donate anything does it matter on how small or large the value? Do I need to send that item(s) to someone by a certain date?

Thanks,
Libby


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump:
I wanted to bump this thread up so someone can answer Libby's questions.....Thank you!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Kimberly,
> 
> I am not able to go and sure am dissappointed - I grew up in the Denver area and know it well and wanted to see what all goes on and see all the Havanese! My department I work for is moving that week 2 miles away off campus - I work at Saint Mary's College of CA.
> 
> ...


Hi Libby,
Here's a link for HRI quilts. http://www.havanesefanciers.com/Rescue-Quilt.htm There are only a few more days to buy your tickets for it You can email Cyndi about the other quilts at [email protected]
To send donations for the National, email Laura at [email protected]. She can answer the questions you have about when they need the items.
And I have GREAT news!! For those of you not going to the National, you will be able to order tee shirts!! This is one year to really stand behind the National and it's really nice of them to go to the extra effort to make sure we can. :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Jan or Cherie,
> Is there any way we could buy a t-shirt or sweatshirt with the Nationals artwork on it?If we are not able to go?I'd love to support the HCA with a purchase,if that is possible/perhaps others on here as well.eace: Thanks


Yes, you can. I'm really excited about that and so happy that they're willing to do that extra work for us. When I find out where they're going to post the message about it, I'll let you all know. The answer may be in my mail as I'm still a week behind from going on vacation. I've seen the shirts and oh are they nice!! They got a great company to make them and the other items they're selling.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Thanks wonderful news Jan!:whoo: 
I look forward to being able to get a t-shirt or sweatshirt.......

Please let us know......Thanks!eace:


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Jan - I would love to get a shirt also. Please let us know when you have the info to order them.

Thanks!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Will the T-shirts and sweatshirts be available to us Canadians?:canada:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Will the T-shirts and sweatshirts be available to us Canadians?:canada:


I'm guessing yes but confirm that through Laura. I posted her email address in this thread.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
I was just curious about the shirts.....don't forget us....I found this thread buried in the back!Yikes!Just want you to know I'm serious about it,ok?Don't want to rush you or pressure you..........:becky:

Melissa,
I was also wondering about the forum t-shirts.Can you update us?Thanks!I know you have been busy too!:becky:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, if any of you are emailing Laura, she's on vacation this week and she IS checking her email when she has time, so if it can wait until next week, it might be nice to hold off until then. I just want to make sure our Show Chair gets her break so she is ready to hit that last crazy spurt before the National comes.


----------

